# Tank Must Returns



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)

Please follow the link as it is protected from being copied and pasted and there are a lot to unpack.









The Return Of the Must Tank - Troisanneaux


For many, the surprise of the year will be, without any doubt, the comeback of



www.troisanneaux.com





The Must Tank has a quartz movement and the XL version has a date. It also comes with a steel bracelet.

There's a white dialed Solar powered tank similar to the Seiko Solar.

There's also a new art deco Tank Louis Cartier.


----------



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)




----------



## mtnslyr (Mar 5, 2018)

I wish the Must were made in vermeil, like the old times.


----------



## quakeroatmeal (Nov 1, 2019)

I can't decide between the red and the green.

I may go red, since JLC released a green reverso. 🤤


----------



## bearbear (Jan 6, 2018)

NightScar said:


> Please follow the link as it is protected from being copied and pasted and there are a lot to unpack.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My favorite release from today so far. Really liking the red and green dials.


----------



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)

i can see myself with all three colors

pics via ig


----------



## neverover (Jan 27, 2012)

I actually like the idea of Steel Tank Must. It's a like Tank Louis in white metal, but more on the cheaper side. It's more refined than a Tank Solo as well. Not really how it look in real life with the crystal and bracelet:


----------



## GR4H4M (Oct 15, 2020)

This means the Tank Solo is being discontinued, right? Is this a "get them while you can" situation?


----------



## busch12 (Jun 29, 2013)

I'm thinking it will be discontinued. The tank solo XL is no longer in stock on their website. When I was at my AD a few months ago they weren't sure what models they could get in for me because they said cartier was making way for new models. As long as quality doesn't drop I like the new guilloche pattern on the new XL. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)

^^^
xl does look good and has an automatic movement










tank must gon' come with bracelet option too


----------



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CNsXKV_BUv-/


----------



## MichaelKG (Apr 18, 2013)

Has anyone bought one, any idea on new stock? Everything is gone. AD recently said they didn't get anything.


----------



## stebesplace (Apr 24, 2008)

MichaelKG said:


> Has anyone bought one, any idea on new stock? Everything is gone. AD recently said they didn't get anything.




















Yes, though I returned it for a Medium Santos. My AD has them in stock or can order other sizes. This is a large on my 7.5” wrist.


----------



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)

MichaelKG said:


> Has anyone bought one, any idea on new stock? Everything is gone. AD recently said they didn't get anything.


they have the L and XL on cartier.com for order, the colored dials and solarbeat aren't available at the moment on the website


----------



## artee (Jun 27, 2017)

Does anyone know the status of the solarbeat tanks? I thought they were supposed to be available last month. I am planning on picking one of those up for my SO whenever they are available.


----------



## stebesplace (Apr 24, 2008)

artee said:


> Does anyone know the status of the solarbeat tanks? I thought they were supposed to be available last month. I am planning on picking one of those up for my SO whenever they are available.


Nothing at my local AD. Not sure about boutiques but I’m guessing until they show up on their site, we won’t be seeing them in stores yet. No ETA either from my AD.


----------



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)

Yah looks like its been delayed but the solarbeats isnt a limited edition or limited run so with patience i think everyone who wants one can get one eventually.


----------



## MichaelKG (Apr 18, 2013)

stebesplace said:


> Yes, though I returned it for a Medium Santos. My AD has them in stock or can order other sizes. This is a large on my 7.5” wrist.


That looks great on you!

I would really love to see those colored dial ones. In the end, it seems like a gimmick because it's difficult to actually read the time.


----------



## mjrchabot (Apr 5, 2011)

stebesplace said:


> Yes, though I returned it for a Medium Santos. My AD has them in stock or can order other sizes. This is a large on my 7.5” wrist.


As an owner of the Santos Medium as well, I can understand why you may have traded the Tank back for one. I’ll ask anyways though - what made you bring the Tank back?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stebesplace (Apr 24, 2008)

mjrchabot said:


> As an owner of the Santos Medium as well, I can understand why you may have traded the Tank back for one. I’ll ask anyways though - what made you bring the Tank back?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ultimately the size. It was a price jump for sure and honestly more difficult to justify going from the large tank to a medium Santos, for me. In the end I preferred the size with the bracelet and strap and didn’t want an XL tank because the date never looked right to me. I wanted an iconic piece from Cartier, sans date and the medium santos checked all the boxes.


----------

